# Finally! Blue Footed Leuc Eggs!



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Way over budget and way behind schedule  This breeding project was difficult and challenging. It made me feel like such a complete amateur at times (even tho I kinda am) I almost gave up so many times. I'm exhausted, I have the flu and I'm tired of hearing leucs call  I made a lot of new frogger friends, possibly some enemies (JK) learned more than I ever wanted to know about leucs (I even have their head patterns memorized) and it was all for this moment! 

I finally have these...


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Congrats!!! and I know how you feel...


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

rjs5134 said:


> Congrats!!! and I know how you feel...


Thanks! It was so worth it! They are such cool frogs.


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats! Those are some beautiful frogs

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

That's cool. Congrats. Did it take as long as they say to reach maturity?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> That's cool. Congrats. Did it take as long as they say to reach maturity?


Well, that's a good question. I started with 4 juvies and planned to grow them up and hope for a pair but then shortly after bought a group of 5 - 4 year old adults which sounded promising but all turned out to be males  but I was lucky enough to find two probable females that are a little over 2 years old... I was beyond the point of no return so I took one last gamble.

So I can't answer your question based off my experience. They are tougher to breed, that is for certain but I think there's a bit of misinformation mixed in there too. I do know they take a little longer to mature, they are harder to sex because the females do not carry very many eggs and they are kinda oddball frogs to be honest  but I love them. They're unlike any other frog I've experienced.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations, they're beautiful!
Any chance we can get pics of the rest?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats Nate, impressive breeding and good on you for breeding such an uncommon frog


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That's great news! Congratulations! Good for you for being so persistent.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Betta132 said:


> Congratulations, they're beautiful!
> Any chance we can get pics of the rest?


I don't have many photos currently TBH it's been the least of my concerns. There will be lots of photos soon I can promise you that! But for now, we need a little R&R  



HunterB said:


> Congrats Nate, impressive breeding and good on you for breeding such an uncommon frog


Thanks! I had no idea when I started this little adventure that I would become obsessed! Haha that's the best way to put it. As soon as I saw my first blue foot I new I had to do it! They're really cool frogs everything about them. I knew it would be a big challenge but I did not imagine it would be as big as it was. Whew! I don't even know what to do next... Any suggestions?


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations, they are really beautiful frogs!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got a new lens - hopefully I can start getting some better photos 

The first clutch failed, which isn't at all surprising. I found two eggs last week - one looks fertilized. I think I can safely assume I have two females. Not confirmed but I'm 99% sure.

Once I get them in a proper vivarium I'll shoot lots of photos.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

